# My Router Screwed Itself!



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I was setting up to route a shallow dado using my old Porter Cable 7518 in the table. Got the bit height set perfectly to my satisfaction and I hit the switch to turn the router on. I had forgotten to tighten the base clamp. The starting torque of the router instantly unscrewed the motor from the base. Down on the floor she went, where she writhed around a bit until I killed the power. Lucky for me, I was using a remote starter switch instead of the switch on the router itself. That would have put my hands too close to the falling motor and increased the temptation to try to catch it. As it was, the only harm done was that the bit shaved the insulation off about 6 inches of the power cord. Not quite enough to let the sparks out, but enough that I'll need to replace the cord. Now I gotta figure out a fail-safe to be sure that doesn't happen again.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad it didn't get your hands, Andy! 

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you can cut the cord and put a cord cap on it..
build a step under the motor that limits it's travel..
remove the step to remove the motor..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good safeth tip there Stick.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

So glad you didn't try to catch it Andy,could have been a real bad scene


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It could have been worse. Without thinking it through I tried mounting my rack and pinion adjusting DW610 in my LV bench top table. First time I loosened the clamp it fell onto the bench.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

All good reasons to use router lifts


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lucky no damage to yourself.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Ditch the remote.
You only got lazy because you no longer have to put your hands near it to switch on.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Andy, I guess things got lively for a few seconds? Kinda like this :surprise:. I am glad nothing really bad happened because it could have. Stick has a great idea, so maybe lay a brick or two under it.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> Ditch the remote.
> You only got lazy because you no longer have to put your hands near it to switch on.


Sorry, I'm keeping the remote switch. I don't like the idea of fumbling around under the table searching for a switch that changes locations with bit height. The remote switch is in the same place every time, and it's quick and easy to find.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another perfect reason to use PLUNGE routers in and out of tables. I Know that router has a sort of speed control but it sounds like it doesn't have soft start!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

No utube video of you dancing around, Andy?

Glad you weren't hurt or damage your tool seriously.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

harrysin said:


> Yet another perfect reason to use PLUNGE routers in and out of tables. I Know that router has a sort of speed control but it sounds like it doesn't have soft start!


My router does have a soft start. But the starting torque was still enough to unscrew the motor from the wax-lubricated base. I have a Triton plunge router, which I prefer to this one, but the Triton has a panel-raising bit in it that I didn't want to re-set.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have my variable speed control/On/Off switch mounted to the front under the table edge on both my router tables and the router is in the ON position all the time on HI speed.

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DonkeyHody said:


> My router does have a soft start. But the starting torque was still enough to unscrew the motor from the wax-lubricated base. I have a Triton plunge router, which I prefer to this one, but the Triton has a panel-raising bit in it that I didn't want to re-set.


Andy, I have always considered that the Triton was designed for table use, that being so, perhaps it's time to re-arrange things so that the Triton is under the table where I have mine.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Please get a Proper NVR switch*



DonkeyHody said:


> Sorry, I'm keeping the remote switch. I don't like the idea of fumbling around under the table searching for a switch that changes locations with bit height. The remote switch is in the same place every time, and it's quick and easy to find.


Please get a Proper 110V NVR switch.
If there is a utility Power Failure, for SAFETY you want the tool to stay off when power suddenly returns.

US $21.95 on ebay + freight.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Electrical...574198?hash=item19e20b4e76:g:x38AAOxyOMdS8Uiy


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm also a fan of those paddle switches. I place them when possible where I can hit them with my leg or hip so I don't have to relese my grip on the workpiece or tool.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Buy an NVR switch.

The safety factor of knowing that machine will not start up by itself after a power outage is the main factor, although the ease of just whacking the switch rather trying to push or pull a little lever is also a very good plus.

Another point in the NVR favour is that most ordinary switches like Andy's appears to be is that it only switches the live wire. The neutral is still connected. Its quite possible for a fault on another machine or part of the wiring to push live voltage back down the neutral wire, and suddenly your machine is live, just as youre changing a bit.


----------

